# A couple new purchases for me



## Erica

Here's my new purchases




: I just LOVE them

...... though I'd like to post them slicked off and CLEAN, but that's not going to happen for several months when winter leaves..and their hair starts coming off and the mud dries up.

These new ones to will be future brides to Pharaoh - D&S A Pharaohs Fortune, AMHR/ASPC, 07 National Grand Champion under stallion

WallStreet Illusions Ballerina - 4yr old SWF Atoms llusion daughter, going back to Rock O, Classic - 35-36" and will hardship AMHR soon









Wall Street Admirals Glory - 4yr old B&L Rock E The Admiral daughter,out of a Rock E daughter, so Rock E on top and bottom, exposed but not sure if in foal, US will tell, Foundation 35-36" will be AMHR soon. Glory is a 3/4 sister to my baby "Jesse James"






Wall Street Lucky Illusion - 4 yr old SWF Atoms Illusion daughter, going back to Rock O, in foal to the The Admiral - National Grand Driving, she's 36-37", Foundation, will be AMHR soon.






Heart - 2 yr old B&L Bar-G's Hershey Bar daughter, 34" and plan on hardshipping her in 09 and driving her










Wall Street Hershey Tiny Trotter (pending) - yearling Hershey son out of an Illusion daughter who's a Rock E grandaughter, only about 31" now, Classic, almost foundation (4th generation he has a modern) I think he'll definelty hardship as well when of age.






Wall Street Hershey P.Q. or Swirls as I've been calling her - 2yr old B&L's Bar-G's Hershey Bar, daughter, about 33-34 now, Foundation, will hardship her in 09 hopefully






With Tiny Tot






Wall Street Heads Up Mary Lynn - 2 yr old B&L Rock E Heads Up daughter, 36", actually B papered, plans to hardship her in 09 unless she really grows






with Swirls and Tiny Tot






No more for Erica this year.



......just babies



which I'm anxiously awaiting


----------



## MBhorses

congrats

you sure got you some nice ones. You will enjoy all of them.They are all so cute.





thanks for sharing.


----------



## txminipinto

Very nice Erica!!


----------



## ckmini

"a couple"

geez that's almost a whole new herd for me! Congrats, they are lovely ladies! If you decide you don't like Heart you can send her my way, she is stunning!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Congratulations all of them are very nice.


----------



## Leeana

They are beautiful Erica geeeeez





That first one and Tiny Tot are my kind of ponies


----------



## Alex

*Gasps*

Congrats! More gorgous horses for Erica...!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance

awwww. They are sooo cute.


----------



## Devon

LOVE Ballerina

Wow that is alot of horses lol





But I love them all their gorgeous


----------



## chandab

Congratulations on your new additions. I really like Ballerina and Mary Lynn. Wow!


----------



## disneyhorse

Wow... I get excited about ONE new horse... I can't imagine how excited I'd be to get a new HERD of horses! Congrats on such pretty young ponies. I am sure you will have them clipped up and looking amazing within the next few months. I will be eager to see them out of their winter woolies!

Congratulations!

Andrea


----------



## SweetOpal

wowzers!!!!!!



:shocked Very nice!!! Can't wait to see them clipped up....


----------



## alongman

Very nice Erica! Can't wait to see what they do for your program.


----------



## [email protected] River

A couple new purchases?!?! Thats an understatement!!! They should fit very well into your program.... I love that big moving black mare with the white socks!!!


----------



## Boinky

It's amazing how consistent in type and quality many of the Rock "E" horses are (even grandget ect). they are amazing horses.


----------



## crponies

Wow! You really went on a shopping spree! Congrats, Erica!


----------



## ctinsley

Nice Erica, can't wait to see them in the spring.


----------



## anita

Congratulations to your new horses! Great shopping Erica

Anita


----------



## txshell

Wow I was expecting about 2.



Congratulations they are all so nice, can't wait to see them out of their woolies!


----------



## kaykay

congrats! they are all beautiful


----------



## Jill

They are gorgeous, Erica! I can't wait to see all that you will do with them


----------



## heart k ranch

If I'm thinking correctly they are a starting to look great!!!


----------



## Erica

Thanks guys, I love them all. I can't wait to see them this summer all shedded out.

They will be future wives Pharoah and a couple years later Tiny Tot as well...once he gets of breeding age and gets his R papers.

Yes Alison; I got a little of everything, AMHR/ASPC, AMHR, AMHR/AMHA programs.........and I love ALL of them. Excitied for the rest of this foaling season and will be anxiously awaiting next years as well


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond

Oh, my, God! What a gorgeous line up! And that's in winter fuzzies. Come spring they're gonna be even more of a knock out. Congratulations. Great stock. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Steph

Wow! When I buy, I could only hope that is what "a couple" is, lol! They're all gorgeous, I LOVE Heart! I can't wait to see them all slicked down and not in their fuzzies. Congratulations on them all!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

Congratulations on your very nice purchase Erica, we will be looking forward in seeing addtional photo's of these ones!



We just purchased a Rock E 2 year old filly this January and axious to get the winter woolys off of her as well, come on spring weather!


----------



## shoeboxstables

Love, love, love, LOVE Heart!!!














But I think she'd look WAY better in NJ!!!


----------



## afoulk

Erica,

You definitely made some good purchases. Can't wait to see them after you put your magic touch to them.

Arlene


----------



## Brandi*

Erica!!!!

I really like *Wall Street Heads Up Mary Lynn*!!!!! She is a beauty!!!!


----------



## hairicane

Wow, u certainly got some beauties!!! Congrats on all those new arrivals.


----------



## midnight star stables

Erica, they are gorgeous! When you go shopping, you go shopping! I really like Glory and Heart! And I have always loved Jesse



Congrats


----------



## susanne

WOW -- those beautiful girls bred to Pharaoh! I know where I'll be shopping should I hit the lottery!

Erica, have you considered hiring out as a buyer?


----------



## lyn_j

Wow Im sitting over here in Germany EXTREMELY jealous! I had to sell most of my horses this year, the 1 aspc amhr mare I had lost her colt.......

LEave some of those nice ones for me to shop from in 09!

Lyn


----------

